# Stone Mountain Sale at Rockler



## njtrout (Apr 27, 2010)

Rockler is offering a selection of Stone Mountain bits for $9.99 USD today.

What is the quality of Stone Mountain bits? Experience with these bits, etc.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

You mean Peachtree. That is their 'house' brand.

Stone Mountain Router Bits

No long term results, but I like the bits.


----------



## njtrout (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh stink....I did use the wrong name...it is Peachtree.

Andy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Stone Mountain Router Bits

==


----------

